# Harddisk Usage / Verwendeter Webspace



## Eagle1 (11. Jan. 2010)

Hi!

Wie kann ich im ISPConfig 3 mir den verwendeten Webspace der einzelnen Seiten anzeigen lassen? Webstats zeigt mir ja nur den Transfair an....
Sollte es im ISPC noch keine Lösung dafür geben, wäre da ja ein Vorschlag.
Gibt es ev. Möglichkeiten mir diese Daten ev. über die Konsole anzuzeigen?

Greez
Chris


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

In ISPConfig 3 kannst Du Dir den verwendeten Webspace nicht anzeigen lassen. Auf der Konsole geht das entweder mit:

du -h --max-depth=1 /var/www/deinedomain.de/web

oder

repquota -avug


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> In ISPConfig 3 kannst Du Dir den verwendeten Webspace nicht anzeigen lassen. Auf der Konsole geht das entweder mit:
> 
> du -h --max-depth=1 /var/www/deinedomain.de/web
> 
> ...


Ging das nicht in der 2'er Version?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

Die 2er Version ist eine komplett andere Software als die 3er Version.


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

Ja Till, das wissen wir ja schon aber meinst du nit das dieses doch brauchbare Funktion nicht wieder Einzug halten sollte???


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

> Ja Till, das wissen wir ja schon


Und trotzdem muss ich es scheinbar immer wieder posten. Die 2er und 3er miteinander in dieser Art zu vergleichen ist absolut sinnlos, denn nur weil etwas in der 2er drin ist, heißt es nicht dass sie auch in der 3er drin ist. Also ein ging es in der 2er bringt einfach nichts. Kann ich ja auch schreiben, ging doch in windows, warum geht dass denn nicht in Linux ....



> aber meinst du nit das dieses doch brauchbare Funktion nicht wieder Einzug halten sollte???


Das kann man sicher implementieren. Du kannst ja einen feature request im Bugtracker posten bzw. für einen voten, falls er schon da ist.


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Und trotzdem muss ich es scheinbar immer wieder posten. Die 2er und 3er miteinander in dieser Art zu vergleichen ist absolut sinnlos, denn nur weil etwas in der 2er drin ist, heißt es nicht dass sie auch in der 3er drin ist. Also ein ging es in der 2er bringt einfach nichts. Kann ich ja auch schreiben, ging doch in windows, warum geht dass denn nicht in Linux ....
> 
> 
> 
> Das kann man sicher implementieren. Du kannst ja einen feature request im Bugtracker posten bzw. für einen voten, falls er schon da ist.


Na da bin ich doch dafür würde ja auch nen bisschen helfen... also auch z.B. wenn es um die Anpassung an andere Systeme geht (okay klinkt weitgehen) aber ich habe z.B. einfach nen bissel was für den proftpd angepasst und es geht supi... auch wenn meine´scripting kenntnisse nicht die besten sind aber es hat gefunzt...


----------



## Quest (12. Jan. 2010)

Habe einen Featurerequest aufgemacht für eine Anzeige des verwendeten Webspace auf den Detailseiten:
http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1025

@Till: Hab vergessen den Typ auf Feature Request umzustellen, kannst du das bitte ändern? Sorry.


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2010)

@quest: Kein Problem, hab ich geändert. Habe das gleich mal in die Roadmap für 3.0.3 aufgenommen.

@mathze: Wir freuen uns über jede Hilfe bei ISPConfig!


----------



## mathze (19. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> @quest: Kein Problem, hab ich geändert. Habe das gleich mal in die Roadmap für 3.0.3 aufgenommen.
> 
> @mathze: Wir freuen uns über jede Hilfe bei ISPConfig!


@Till hast du schon ne Idee für ProFTP-MySQL hab da mal was im Code angepasst.


----------



## Till (19. Jan. 2010)

Zur Zeit ist eine offizielle Unterstützung von proftpd nicht geplant.


----------

